# Mr WORD?



## therock003 (Jul 18, 2008)

People here seem to have an extraordinary ability and knowledge of excel but i don't see any word subforum,and sometimes i have some strange word concerns i would like to address,but it seems like there;s no place here to do so.

Is there any great word forum you could kindly prompt me to?


----------



## Joe4 (Jul 18, 2008)

I usually go here:
http://www.theofficeexperts.com/forum/

You'll see some of the same people found here over there.


----------



## therock003 (Jul 18, 2008)

Thank You very much,it looks like what i was looking for!How did this one pass under my radar?Anyway,very much appreciated!


----------



## Macropod (Jul 21, 2008)

See: http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=329889

Cheers


----------

